# My new setup and coffeeforums journey



## BarneyStinson (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello all,

Barney here and new to the forum. Been reading things on here for sometime and thought with my new machine I would join up and get involved. I had had my Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4000.b for sometime. I had taken the thing apart and refurbished the brewing unit a couple of times. I had always felt put off by the access for cleaning of the tamper and grinder.

I had seen the sage machines and had been wanting the B.E. for along time. Honestly if I could afford it I'd love the rocket but one must live within there means.

I had been using the Lavazza Super crema with the Delonghi but now that I have the new machine I have decided to get some artisan beans and dive into the culture a bit more.

I have now had the sage for 2 days and I am super impressed with the steam wand compared to the rubbish that's on the Delonghi. I can actually get textured milk from this. Also it is much nicer to have more control with a portafilter and group head rather than the fully auto brew units on other machines.

I really need to work on my tamping as it seems to be the only thing making my pulls slightly inconsistent. The shots have been fine but have varied in time from 3-6 seconds from infusion begining to pouring starting and overall time at 22-30 seconds. This is keeping the grind settings and grind weight the same (18g for 60ml). I have scales on route so I can measure my output in grams. Once I start with that I may experiment with programming the preset buttons.

Anyways it's great to be on hear and there is a vast amount of tips and knowledge to soak up.

Thank you for having me

Barney

I would add picsbut doing this on phone and can't drag and drop selected attachment, pics should be on my profile.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Welcome barney, enjoy the forum


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome Barney. From your detailed entrance I can tell you're hooked! Nice one.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Welcome to the site.


----------

